
SEC approves new Silicon Valley stock exchange backed by Marc Andreessen - uptown
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/05/10/sec-approves-new-silicon-valley-stock-exchange-backed-by-marc-andreessen-other-tech-heavyweights.html
======
theandrewbailey
> Prior filings indicated an aspect of the exchange in which the voting power
> of shares increases in tandem with how long an investor owns a stake. Firms
> listed on the exchange are also required to abide by certain rules,
> including a ban on tying executive pay to the company's short-term financial
> performance.

Where do I sign up?

~~~
bwb
I love it, what a great idea. I've seen this floated a few times before as a
possible fix for short-termism.

------
immichaelwang
What are the downsides?

